# Photoshop CS3 Problem!



## KiLLyou2 (2. August 2007)

hi,
ich habe seit heute photoshop cs3, wollt damit gleich n tut nachmachen, da ich noch nie gephotoshoppt habe, alles klappt außer das schreiben.
dann kommt immer eine meldung:
der vorgang konnte nicht ausgeführt werden, weil die engine für den text nicht initalisiert werden konnte

wisst ihr,was das is, und wie ich das prob. beheben kann


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. August 2007)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du denn?

Alex


----------



## KiLLyou2 (2. August 2007)

hi, ich habe windows XP...


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. August 2007)

Also die Meldung liest sich so das PS3 nicht vollständig installiert wurde.
Wo hast du es denn her?


Alex


----------



## KiLLyou2 (2. August 2007)

naja, ne 30 tage testversion von adobe, den rest kann man sich glaub ich denken...


aba daran dürfte es doch eigentlich liegen oder?
habe es schon öfters deinstalliert und neu installiert...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2007)

Hallo KiLLyou2,

Ich würde Dich bitten, die hier gängige Netiquette zu beachten, besonders den Punkt
der Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.

Zu Deinem Problem: Wie Alex schon schrieb, wäre eine Möglichkeit, 
Photoshop erneut neu zu installieren und dann nochmal zu schauen.

Grüße


----------



## KiLLyou2 (2. August 2007)

Sry, wegen Groß/Kleinschreibung, mache das, damit das tippen schneller geht^^.
Wenn du meinen Beitrag davor gelesen hättest, ->"habe es schon öfters deinstalliert und neu installiert..." kann man daraus schließen, dass ich es schon öfters versucht habe, mit dem Gleichen Ergebnis...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2007)

Wenn man den Text erst nach meinem Post da rein editiert, kann man das nicht ahnen. 

Kann es eventuell sein, dass Du sehr viele Schriften besitzt und Photoshop damit nicht 
ganz klar kommt (ggf. zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher o.ä.)? 
Wenn dem so ist, empfehle ich Dir ein Schriftverwaltungs-Tool wie den Adobe Type Manager.

Grüße


----------



## KiLLyou2 (2. August 2007)

okay thx, werds versuchen....
Ich ahbe nur die Fehler edititiert, und nichts anders"


----------

